# R15 Recommendations



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

My Directivo Hughes SD-DVR40 is locking up a lot and giving me a lot of problems. Looking for recommendations and/or direction. Should I look at replacing the hard drive, which cost $119 for a 70 hour or purchase the R-15 which I see is Directv's only standard definition DVR?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

How much do you enjoy the TiVo interface, and the exclusive TiVo features such as Suggestions & Wishlists - 
If you value it highly: Fix the DVR40

How many Season Passes do you have...
If you have more then 50: Fix the DVR40

Do you rely on Dual Live Buffers (the ability to toggle between the two 30m buffers)... If yes, Fix the DVR40

Else... go with the R15


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How much do you enjoy the TiVo interface, and the exclusive TiVo features such as Suggestions & Wishlists -
> If you value it highly: Fix the DVR40
> 
> How many Season Passes do you have...
> ...


Earl,
The wife say thank you, thank you, thank you for the consice and excellent summary. We do not value those features that much in the Tivo unit. Also, the wife says the caller ID on the R15 is definently a plus.

Thanks


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

Purchased (or actually leasing...) the R-15 last night. So far we love the unit. 

However, having great difficulting programming remote for our bedroom TV. Cannot get the TV power on/off to work unless we slide the switch over TV. The HR20 remote does not require this and we seriously do not want to have to do it. Any suggestions?


Also, any recommondations for my old Hughes Tivo unit? Hard drive is going on it.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Maybe try different tv codes on the remote you are having problems with? Although there are some TV sets that have this problem with DirecTV remotes, so you may have to live with it.

If you love the Tivo, get a replacement drive from weaknees and give it some new life. Otherwise, sell it, there is still a market of Tivo devotees out there. Check www.tivocommunity.com

Carl


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

For my TV, the remote control does not turn on/off the television UNLESS we first press the Volume button, then the power button. It's a little weird, but you'll get used to it. And the two-button sequence is a lot better than having to slide the control back and forth.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Upstream said:


> For my TV, the remote control does not turn on/off the television UNLESS we first press the Volume button, then the power button. It's a little weird, but you'll get used to it. And the two-button sequence is a lot better than having to slide the control back and forth.


Mine too I was going to suggest this as well.


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

it worked erratically and if I do recall that during programming I was using the volume button to test and the power button worked immediately after using it. Then it did not work when I did not use the volume previously. I will have to try that tonight when I get home.

I looked at weaknees, the hard drive cost more than a new R-15 and TIVO does not mean that much to us for DVR service.

Thanks for the great input.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I actually have 2 Tivos and 2 R15's I prefer the R15.


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

I hope I don't get in trouble for posting a link on here, but this is the hard drive I purchased from eBay from dvr_dude.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-160GB-Hard...hZ016QQcategoryZ11725QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Under $100 shipped and they format it specially for your exact system. All I had to do was follow the easy instructions they included and it was ready to go 

I checked out Weaknees as well, but they were a bit overpriced. The new drive is very quiet and the wife and I couldn't be happier.

-Manhole


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Upstream said:


> For my TV, the remote control does not turn on/off the television UNLESS we first press the Volume button, then the power button. It's a little weird, but you'll get used to it. And the two-button sequence is a lot better than having to slide the control back and forth.


I'll have to try that. I always use the slider.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

My remote (the RF one) turns the TV off just fine with the power button, but it will not turn it on! I have to slide over to TV as well. I will try the volume trick. The strange thing is it is our newest TV that does not turn on well, while our old one works fine. But the old one has a regular remote, not the RF.


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

Well..what do you know it works. We can avoid using the slider to turn TV on/off only *if we hit the volume button first.* However, only the "off" button works right now with the current code.

supramom2000: we experienced the same problem with one of the codes. Never found one that could turn it on properly. Thanks for feedback.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Glad it works to turn off the TV.

If the On button doesn't turn On the TV, try pressing the Off button to turn the TV ON.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

kaminsco said:


> Purchased (or actually leasing...) the R-15 last night. So far we love the unit.


That's very nice to hear!

The R15 has been around for several years now, and there was a very negative outcry at the beginning. I suspect that all of this negativity influenced a lot of opinions about it. Glad to hear that you were able to look past that and find something that fits your needs.

Enjoy!


----------

